# Trailer composers without a job soon? Free Cinematic Production Music ....



## Udo (Feb 12, 2012)

Does anyone here produce music for FootageFirm? Free Cinematic Production Music: http://www.footagefirm.com/freecinematicproductionmusic.html (www.footagefirm.com/freecinematicproductionmusic.html)


----------



## Ed (Feb 12, 2012)

I listened to 6 seconds of "FREE Action Themes". I think my work is safe 

edit: Skimmed though the file some more. Even more sure... Im not sure why you posted this, there's always been dirt cheap music libraries. Until someone starts putting out cheap that rivals the quality of expensive, no need to get worried.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 12, 2012)

Im with Ed on this one 

Dan


----------



## Udo (Feb 12, 2012)

Ed @ Mon Feb 13 said:


> I listened to 6 seconds of "FREE Action Themes". I think my work is safe
> 
> edit: Skimmed though the file some more. Even more sure... Im not sure why you posted this, there's always been dirt cheap music libraries. Until someone starts putting out cheap that rivals the quality of expensive, no need to get worried.


I was just curious if anyone here produced that kind of stuff (and was game to own up  ). Only listened briefly to the start of the Epic Battle Scores Compilation, which sounded as good as some stuff I hear from members here :wink: .


----------



## Ed (Feb 12, 2012)

Udo @ Sun Feb 12 said:


> Only listened briefly to the start of the Epic Battle Scores Compilation, which sounded as good as some stuff I hear from members here :wink: .



All I can say is, if you cant hear the difference in quality between this and libraries like Immediate Music, Two Steps from Hell, Groove Addicts or Epic Score then I sure do hope production companies can  I mean, maybe Zimmer should be worried too, but probably not


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree, it's terrible music. On the other hand I disagree that Ed's career is safe. o-[][]-o ^>|


----------



## Udo (Feb 12, 2012)

Ed @ Mon Feb 13 said:


> Udo @ Sun Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Only listened briefly to the start of the Epic Battle Scores Compilation, which sounded as good as some stuff I hear from members here :wink: .
> ...


The "as good" was tongue-in-cheek (hence the :wink: ) and referred to some stuff by members here. As I said, I'm curious if anyone here produces that kind of stuff and is game to own up  .


----------



## Ed (Feb 12, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Sun Feb 12 said:


> I agree, it's terrible music. On the other hand I disagree that Ed's career is safe. o-[][]-o ^>|



hehe, me too, but I don't think I need to worry in this particular case


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 12, 2012)

I really dont think ANY composer need to worry in this particular case.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 12, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Sun Feb 12 said:


> I really dont think ANY composer need to worry in this particular case.



The world has been looking for the EZButton for a long time.

First we were going to have programming languages that required no programming skills.

oops.

Then we were going to have databases that required no knowledge about data.

oops again.

I think my favorite is the automagically configuring network, but the zero-admin server is a close second... and these are just a handful of examples from information technology.

Every year there are new tools introduced that will make you a composer or producer or movie maker or photographer - always award winning mind you - or whatever you want to be.

The very inexpensive libraries put forth by FootageFirm are a tad more scary, not so much because they are any good, but because there are people out there that will accept them at face value. These folks also provide video footage, backgrounds, stills, sound effects... you name it, and they are probably giving it away.

There's a reason the BBC SFX library cost $1000, and anyone that expects to get the equivalent for free is deluding themselves.

What makes me scratch my head is why do people still search for fast, cheap, and good in all things?


----------



## Ed (Feb 12, 2012)

Thing is there are cheap and practically free music thats a lot better than this already. Not sure who the market is for this one


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 12, 2012)

Ed @ Sun Feb 12 said:


> Thing is there are cheap and practically free music thats a lot better than this already. Not sure who the market is for this one



Yeah but isn't this stuff free as well? You just pay S&H.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 12, 2012)

curiosity can be a time killer! I just had to go listen... and wow, that's actually pretty bad. I wasn't that!

There are some really low cost libraries I've heard - usually they are loss-leaders - that sound better than that. There is also a broad range of music licensed under Creative Commons which requires only proper credit.

Both are better alternatives, neither is going to replace custom music anytime soon.


----------



## Udo (Feb 12, 2012)

wst3 @ Mon Feb 13 said:


> ... I think my favorite is the automagically configuring network, but the zero-admin server is a close second... and these are just a handful of examples from information technology.


You're saying those things are still not available? They were imminent many years ago.... must be a conspiracy by IT people to to make themselves look indispensable.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 13, 2012)

THis seems like a perfect Universe Repair thread.


----------



## MichalCielecki (Feb 13, 2012)

If it's "free", why I keep seeing "$" symbols?


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 13, 2012)

Ed @ Sun Feb 12 said:


> Thing is there are cheap and practically free music thats a lot better than this already. Not sure who the market is for this one



People who have to put together video for church services and film students.


----------



## Ed (Feb 13, 2012)

kitekrazy @ Mon Feb 13 said:


> Ed @ Sun Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is there are cheap and practically free music thats a lot better than this already. Not sure who the market is for this one
> ...



Even film students and church services can find better music for the same price. Its called Creative Commons. Thats free for non commercial purposes, and like I said, places like Produciton Tracks.com is pretty poor generally, but still amazing compared to this. Or Video Copilot for example has a whole cd of decent tracks and FX for less than a $100, Royalty Free you can use as much as you want.


----------

